# 10,12,20?



## duck-o-holic (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been shooting a 20 gauge o/u for my first two seasons, but I'm losing confidence when I see my buddy getting shots that I call as too far for myself. Granted, I'm not as good a shot and his 12 gauge has tighter choke tubes and it may be a mental thing because my gun is smaller. But I'm thinking about getting a 12 guage and have looked at an ultra-light model, but I like over/unders best. Does anyone have recommendations? What do you think about when you're looking at a shotgun?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Consider fit first and foremost. If a gun fits you well, you will shoot it well. Find a few that fit you nice, then consider price/ brand / etc. HK, Browning, Weatherby, and Beretta all make great high end O/U's, and there are lots of medium grades that are swell too. Go to your biggest gun retailer and try a few on for size. If you're hunting salty water whatsoever, I would recommend a camo version, or the ruger red-label all weather...anything to prevent salt water decay. Hope this helps!!

Good Luck!!

HM


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hatchetman is right. Look at the fit. Go somewhere that handles a lot of O/U's and check them out. When you pick it up and put it too your shoulder you will know. 
As for brand, depends on what you want and can afford. I've always liked Browning O/U's and hated Ruger Red Labels. But then a friend come up with a little 20 guage Red Label with 28" tubes and chokes and I fell in love with it. Shot it very well too. I suspect that had a lot to do with my fondness of it. So, it just depends.
What kind of gun are you shooting now?
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## duck-o-holic (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks HM, that helped some. My 20 guage had an immediate appeal and I had the stock cut to fit. It's been harder to find a 12 guage I like. Is there any philosophical argument for a side by side vs. an O/U that I might take sides with? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## duck-o-holic (Sep 28, 2007)

Part of it is looks, but I can't find a 12 that looks as good as my 20 guage CZ Redhead O/U. In fact, every time I like a gun it's a 20 guage O/U. First shot fired out of the Redhead I landed two bluebills. My buddy asked me why I didn't shoot twice and I said, if I shot twice it wouldn't be so obvious that I got two with one shot! I've shot a borrowed 12 guage on a few occassions, but it felt clunky. Too bad you can't shoot the gun before you buy it. Maybe if I landed two ducks with one shot I'd like just about any 12 guage! 
Thanks for your help!
C


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

For sxs vs o/u, the o/u had nothing on the sxs IMO. It's just what you think looks best. Personally, I like the look of the SxS.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You know, I got a SxS double in 20 ga. and I sorta know how you feel about being undergunned. I got to grouse and partridge hunting with some guys who were toting 12's and shooting magnum loads. I sorta felt the same way as you do about being undergunned. I know I wasn't and when I hunt with just the dog and maybe one other fella I always take it. Lighter, quicker, just plain easy to handle.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

20 guages are for women and kids. little women and little kids. like under age 7,
get a 12 already. oke: :idea: k:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

dfisher said:


> Hatchetman is right. Look at the fit. Go somewhere that handles a lot of O/U's and check them out. When you pick it up and put it too your shoulder you will know.
> As for brand, depends on what you want and can afford. I've always liked Browning O/U's and hated Ruger Red Labels. But then a friend come up with a little 20 guage Red Label with 28" tubes and chokes and I fell in love with it. Shot it very well too. I suspect that had a lot to do with my fondness of it. So, it just depends.
> What kind of gun are you shooting now?
> Good luck,
> Dan


I agree i have a browning over under cynergy which just came out a few years back. The browning o/u's are very nice but u will be forced to spend the extra buck for one but in my opinion there well worth it. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> 20 guages are for women and kids.


Or for people who have the skill to shoot them and be efficent. :roll:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

i agree! A lot of people use them to give them a challenge. I especially see it a lot in pheasant people use 20 gauge, 28, and even 410 to give them a challenge


----------



## Gooseheaven (Feb 17, 2007)

I used a 20 guage for years - and you will kill ducks and geese 
My best argument for using the 20 guage was the gun weight comparrison
I could pull up on the birds faster and follow them easier.
I still stand by this - 
but feel the 12 guage 3 1/2 in guns are the best overall duck and goose guns - more capacity and shot load = more birds. If you have a hard time with a new gun, my best advise is dont quit - it takes alot of practice to get used to moving from a 20 to a 12

The 20 guage should be used as a "first gun" for junior hunters and seniors who might have a hard time lifting a heavy gun -

Dont forget the seniors....I never get tired of listening to stories of waterfowl hunting of old (someday soon I will be the one telling them)


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> Or for people who have the skill to shoot them and be efficent.


yeah thump your chest and show off how little of a gun you can use to kill ducks and geese, and then tell me a smaller bore doesnt cripple more birds. :idiot:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> yeah thump your chest and show off how little of a gun you can use to kill ducks and geese, and then tell me a smaller bore doesnt cripple more birds.


Awe, whats the matter, can't get the birds in that close? 

Take a look at the 'not enough bb's' topic. Do your part to get the birds to 30-35 yards, and you will kill birds just the same.

But I spose thats too much work for you..... :roll: :bs:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just get a 10 guage so you don't have anything to worry about!!!!!! :strapped:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

yawn


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the 20 has a slight following in the marsh, and I suppose when stoked with hevi-shot or something like that, a goose field is within it's relm. I think it probably was more popular back in the lead shot days though. Now I think it's more of an upland gun.

I know you can kill big birds (geese) with the twenty, but why do it when there are so many quality magnum 12's and super mags on the market in every type of action and bbl. length.

If I had only a 20 ga., I would still go duck and goose hunting, but I would feel undergunned a lot of the time.

Just my 2 cents worth.
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> yeah thump your chest and show off how little of a gun you can use to kill ducks and geese, and then tell me a smaller bore doesnt cripple more birds.


A small bore doesn't cripple more birds!!!!!!!! I have used a 12 ga on duck most of my life and switched to a 20 ga this year due to shoulder surgery and because I wanted to. I have actually lost LESS birds this year than I have previous years when using the 12ga. my average hit has been 4-5 pelletsonly about 1 shy of what I was getting with the 12 ga. Admittedly I did have to cut the range some but that has not stopped me from being successful. Heck I started duck hunting with a 410 back in the "lead" days and shot as well or better than I do now. That 410 even claimed a few geese probably cause I "didn't know" it wasn't enough gun. One thing I noticed is guys tend to take shots at ducks that are often beyond recongnition range (depending on the light) with the 12. As long as you stay within recognition range with the 20 ga you will kill your share of birds.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I understand the need to back down in guage and gun weight when a health problem becomes an issue. I'm just saying that for the average shooter, and the below average shooter, like myself for example, the 12 would be the best choice.

Year's ago, my buddy and I had some Ohio honkers in a cornfield. They were working pretty good and I loaded some steel #1's in 28 ga. hull's and took my Rem. 1100 28 ga., and he took his 20 ga. citoria and magnum #2's and we went out and shot four geese with those little poppers. It can be done and there is not doubt about that. Those geese were decoying to about fifteen yards and never more than twenty. What if they'd been at forty or so?

The 20 certainly has it's place, and if you're disciplined, well hidden, and and have some cooperative honkers, then you'll do fine with it. On the other hand, the bigger guages are clearly the best choice for big birds at any range.
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> What if they'd been at forty or so?


These days, thats where Hevi-shot would come into the scene. :wink:

As for being new to duck hunting, if you can take the recoil as a young one, by all means. However, often the young one is not built very strong, so a softer kicking 20ga would be in order. After the young'n has grown, it can be up to him weather he wants to stick with the 12 or 20.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It also makes it harder to use a lesser gun if you are hunting with a group that all has larger guns. In most cases while the birds may be willing to commit closer the guys with the bigger guns are not letting them and you get the short end of the stick. The rest comes down to skill and confidence in your gun. If you are of mindset you are handicaped you will be.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It also makes it harder to use a lesser gun if you are hunting with a group that all has larger guns. In most cases while the birds may be willing to commit closer the guys with the bigger guns are not letting them and you get the short end of the stick. The rest comes down to skill and confidence in your gun. If you are of mindset you are handicaped you will be.


I'll second that. :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like big guns. Whether we're talking about women or hunting!!!! :beer: :strapped:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bandcollector02 said:


> I like big guns. Whether we're talking about women or hunting!!!! :beer: :strapped:


lol. I'll drink to that too. :beer:

Good "gunning" :lol: 
Dan


----------

